# Pedigree Marrobone??



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

So DH bought these treats and gave Romeo & Juliet some i came home and saw the bag and laid it to him about buying them treats without checking with me but he has a point he said baby i looked it doesnt say they are made inn china and have no food coloring soooo i looked ok ssome of the ingridients are fine nothing out of the norm but im still very skeptical i googled i want to know where they are made if they re made in china i cant find out nothing not even on their website re these treats forrm pedrigree good or bad someone please help ?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

There was just a post last month about dog treat dangers and treats from china posted in March by a SM member. Not sure if Pedigree Marrow Bones was one listed. There are so many healthy treats on the market now. Look in the search bar for dangerous treats. If you don't find it let me know I will look it up.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Pedigree Marrobones contain BHT.

Toxicology of BHA

BHT... A Dangerous Dog Food Preservative to Avoid

The Dangerous World of Dog Food Preservatives

Here are the ingredients:

Wheat Flour, Meat & Bone Meal, Sugar, Natural Poultry Flavor, Animal Fat (preserved With BHA/BHT), Cooked Bone Marrow, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Malted Barley, Sodium Metabisulfite (a Preservative), Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, D-calcium Pantothenate, Niacin, Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Folic Acid. 

*
MARROBONE® Snack for Dogs Small, Medium and Large Dog | TREATS | Really Good Food For Dogs | PEDIGREE


*


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

thnk you so mch they are in the garbage..


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I no longer buy commercially made treats for my Malts. I either give them one of their kibbles or fresh food that I would eat myself(chicken, apple, green beans) I don't worry, (as much:HistericalSmiley they eat well, and I save money. I call that a "win-win" at my house.:wub:


----------

